# Pics from today.......:)



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Just a few pics I got from today....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like everyone is enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, they were


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Cute Animals. :smile:  Love the first picture!!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Cute! Love the buns.


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

All so cute. Love that Turkey.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Adorable ! Love the first and fifth picture , soooooo cute 
They all have such squishable faces , lolol. The chocolate Nubian has such pretty markings and coloring , very pretty ! I want to kiss the nose of the one in the fifth one , lol. Great idea with the chunks of wood , I used old plastic tubs and the sound of the babies jumping on them seems to travel upstairs in the TV 
room , lol. It sounds like drums , lolol. Cute bunnies  Is the turkey a upcoming meal or a pet ? Beautiful bird !


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

lots of happy faces!!!! they look like they're loving the sunshine.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Looks like you have a beautiful lttle farm going just like we do  and those babes look to be enjoying the sun!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I love your black headed one!!! Looks so calm and laid back in every picture!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks guys  laura, the turkey is my breeder....his name is Mr Gobbles


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hahaha Chad....he is very mellow!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice pictures! Everyone is so content.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Erica....they were so glad to have some sunshine!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

We are finally getting real sunshine today! You aren't to far from us and you getting all the nice weather! We had snow Wednesday.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

We got almost 2 inches but it melted off pretty quick...I am so sick of it!!!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It looks like you're a great goat mommy. And rabbit mommy. And Turkey mommy. 
They all look so content and happy ...


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

nice pictures. They all look so happy and content. I am so glad its starting to warm up some. Sick of the cold and snow.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks guys....I do my best with them!


----------

